# IVF providers in the UAE - Help!



## SonicD

Hello, I am a newbie to FF and I am trying to gather information about IVF options in the UAE. 

Background: we found out that we needed IVF treatment shortly before my husband and I moved from the UK to Abu Dhabi in mid-2010. So far, NHS treament in the UK has remained a possibility but I don't think it will be practicable to do this in the long-run.

Anyway, we have been investigating IVF providers in Abu Dhabi (and the UAE generally) and we are pretty confused about where to start our investigations. We have established that there are a number of private IVF specialists in the UAE who state that they are registered with the local health authorities but when we check on the Authority websites there is no confirmation of the provider's status nor any statement about what standards (international or otherwise) the Authority adheres to in adminstering and providing IVF services.

In fact we met with one provider in Abu Dhabi (a Dr Fakih) who said that he was licensed by the respective health authority but we found no details about him with the local health authority nor with other various health bodies (such as the AMA) to which he said he belonged.

We realise that IVF is still an emerging thing here, but because we preceive IVF to be a predominantly "private" service here, there really seems to be a closed-shop approach when it comes to finding out about regulation of providers (both in Abu Dhabi and Dubai) and which (if any) providers come with the endorsement of the local authorities based on international standards to which they work.

If anyone has suggestions or have found themselves in a similar situation, I'd really appreciate your comments.

Many thanks,
SonicD


----------



## KittieKat

Hi

There is only one government clinic licensed for IVF in UAE - and that's in Dubai, the Dubai Gynaecology & Fertility Centre,
which is based at Rashid Hospital. Here's the website. www.dgfc.ae. Professor Ian Craft, who has a clinic in London and
is a very well known doctor in the fertility field if a little controversial, has links to this clinic in Dubai and sees patients
when he's in the UAE. 
In Abu Dhabi, the Al Noor Hospital has a fertility section too. I saw a doctor there.
There's a centre in Sharjah called Conceive, run by Dr Pankaj Srivastav, which is pretty well known. I saw him and had
a small procedure there linked to infertility and he seemed pretty knowledgeable.
Dr David Robertson, director of IVF at Tawam Hospital in Al Ain has a great reputation but it's hard to get an 
appointment with him but there are other doctors. Tawam is a great hospital though.
IVF in UAE is free for Emiratis but obviously expats have to pay. All the above are private and cost around the same as
treatment in the UK.
Because infertility is still a bit of a taboo subject in the UAE, it's hard to find information about IVF treatment
available but there are several good clinics. A good forum to ask advice would be ExpatWoman.com, which has a Dubai
and Abu Dhabi forum. You could try putting a post on the message board and I'm sure you'll get lots of advice.
In the end, I had IVF treatment in the UK for various reasons. I'm back in UK now.
Anyway, good luck! I'm sure you'll find a good doctor there.
KK

/links


----------



## SonicD

thanks for all your information, there are some very useful points for me to consider


----------



## fairywings

and welcome to Fertility Friends SonicD 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Cailin

Hi SonicD,

Welcome to Abu Dhabi!!! Hope you like it here, I love it but then I can't stand the rain at home... 

You should defo post on the Dubai board (link in previous post) as there are lots of women currently doing IVF in Dubai & Abu Dhabi on the thread. I'm sure they will be able to help more with up to date info.

A few years ago I had treatment with Dr Wafa at Al Noor in Abu Dhabi (Khalifa St). He was very busy at the time and I think has only gotten busier. If I was you I would call up today and make an appointment to see him, then keep researching your options while you wait. I know Dr Robertson in Al Ain is very busy as well but I called once and the receptionist told me to keep calling and I would get a cancellation - never bothered in the end as we went a different route. 

I think some places say they do IVF but what they really do is give you some drugs and not full IVF. I think the Corniche Maternity hospital does IVF but have no idea how good it is.

What I would say about my experience in the UAE is that you have to educate yourself as much as possible and try to get an idea about what you want to happen. I found the drs are not very forthcoming with information and you really have to ask loads of questions, I used to go in with a mini list of things to check. I think there are of the attitude that they know best and you don't really need to know the details...

I see you say IVF in UK is still a possibility, if you can get a free go on the NHS then yes you should but if not, there are also other options outside the UK & UAE...
Good luck, if you have any other questions just ask - I'll try and help   

Cailin xxx


----------



## SonicD

Thanks Cailin, 

I've only been here a few months but very much enjoying it - esp the sunshine! 

I did get to see Dr Wafa last week and yes, I know what you mean about their attitude.  I had a long list of questions but was made to feel like they were silly and didnt really get a proper answer on anything. Though he did seem v experienced... 

What is interesting is that he was quite prickly about legislation in the UAE - didnt really tell me about licencing etc. Anyway , since then I have found out that he doesn't actually have a licence which a bit worryin...!! 
  Not really sure what that means as he is obviously performing IVF - dont know what a licence here actually titles you to do! 

Anyway - more research needed - thanks for your help


----------

